# Steam condensation induced vacuum



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Steam Condensation-Induced Vacuum - gleasonincorporated


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> Steam Condensation-Induced Vacuum - gleasonincorporated


Which explains why the steam vapor vaccum pump assy housing is made of heavy cast iron casting..


----------

